# How do I repair crumbling cinder block?



## StevenC (Jun 19, 2010)

While breaking out my old cast iron clean out for the kitchen, I damaged the cinder block that it went through. Its still together like a puzzle, its just cracked. What are my options for repairing it? I'm also putting the new cpvc clean out back through it. 

Thanks


----------



## itsreallyconc (Jun 20, 2010)

if the block's hidden, just use hydraulic OR mortar to rebuild it.

NEVER touch things that are not already broken ! ! !  :banana:::hide:


----------



## StevenC (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm installing new cpvc in my house so the old clean out had to be taken out.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 20, 2010)

If you can block off the outside surface, pump in concrete with a concrete pump; a 1" ID copper pipe with a sliding-fit dowel inserted.  
You load up the business end with a handful of concrete and then plunge it into the crevices.


----------

